
Scientists develop skin for robots - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/technology/scientists-develop-skin-for-robots/2008/08/13/1218306953569.html
======
SingAlong
That's a real breakthrough. Now we are real close to see someone building an
artificial human.

But I got this thought(may sound silly). Now since artificial humans should be
able to think a lot. That would imply a lot of processing, which means the
electronic components would generate a lot of heat. This artificial skin is
said to be able to handle heat. So to get rid of excess of heat(more than the
amnt the skin can handle), there needs to be a method to handle the excess.
The two ways i can imagine... By having a fan or heatsink like in a computer
or by storing the heat and using it to power further processes. For the second
method it would be better to accommodate the storage area in the skin itself.
That would reduce the size of the artificial human(and make it look more like
a human, since having a bump else where in the body would look odd).

[ disclaimer: just my thoughts over tea ]

~~~
signa11
why not use water for cooling ? if the skin is porus (not clear from the
article) it can possibly be made to appear as sweat, and then it gets
replenished in the usual fashion !

please take all of this with a huge mountain of salt :o)

